# HIGH IQ society



## caderader (Nov 11, 2008)

I was looking at high IQ societies such as Mensa and I was thinking it would be neat if there was a high IQ society for people who were actually high. A community for smart people who smoke pot. the standards could be like top 5% or 10% of IQ which would be approximately between 119 - 125. The highest I've ever had my IQ measured as was about 158 so I hope I could get in '


----------



## FZZW3334 (Nov 11, 2008)

caderader said:


> I was looking at high IQ societies such as Mensa and I was thinking it would be neat if there was a high IQ society for people who were actually high. A community for smart people who smoke pot. the standards could be like top 5% or 10% of IQ which would be approximately between 119 - 125. The highest I've ever had my IQ measured as was about 158 so I hope I could get in '



Which scale was used to measure your IQ? When was it measured?


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 11, 2008)

caderader said:


> I was looking at high IQ societies such as Mensa and I was thinking it would be neat if there was a high IQ society for people who were actually high. A community for smart people who smoke pot. the standards could be like top 5% or 10% of IQ which would be approximately between 119 - 125. The highest I've ever had my IQ measured as was about 158 so I hope I could get in '


yeah most are a scam, I took some of the free ones online, all with different scores so I went to look for the best most accurate one and started it ...it took over an hour and when done they tried to charge me money.
it was only 10 bux but i was so pissed I sent them a shitty message, nowhere in the first page did they say there was a charge.
only in the fine print and legal disclaimer did it say this...not even geniuses read that crap before starting something...

And you dont want to be in mensa, which requires 150 or higher... so like you said start your own...like Stonersa or potheadsa...only accept potheads with similar test scores (pot heads at 145 get in due to the burnout clause) and go from there...
Mensa wont leave the smart kids alone in high school if you test above 150 or ace you asvab or presat, they send mail like crazy, and they only want you in the club to claim what you become as something they contributed to, Mensas a bunch of douches who need to suck a box of cox...

My sister is in her 3rd year @ Drake and still gets mail from them.


----------



## caderader (Nov 11, 2008)

exactly my point so instead of being a bunch of douches we start a society of smart potheads who are cool and more relaxed and into having a good time. Also I'm not sure what IQ test i was tested with the files are at my parents house in a filing cabinet somewhere I was about 13 at the time and I'm 19 now.


----------



## Bombadil (Nov 11, 2008)

I scored 136 in the fifth grade. Do I get in?


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah new research says IQ is not set from birth neway like we were taught in my day.... Kids who took it at your ages and retested at 20 often tested higher. Some lower...It was originally supposed to be a test to see how smart you could be, not how smart you are.
Ive met people with really high IQs and they were as dumb as a box of rocks...
others who obviously have IQ issues might suprise you with what they know if they have the urge to learn anything.
I myself had to take a special IQ test because im color blind. Most IQ tests have a random sequence wheel of colors where you got to find the next sequence. Easy shit but dont give me a damn color wheel that aint freaking fair...
But when I was 13 or so they didnt think about that...
it wasnt until I was about 20 when they used a number or shape sequence test for colorblind people, I believe my score went up 20% under these fair conditions.
Now shapes and numbers are used more frequently in sequence tests.
So shows how much the people testing us know to begin with...
And sure if it wass up to me any pothead 130 or above would get in...
a pothead IQ of 130 equals or surpasses a geeks genius IQ of 150 when he aint never done anything to kill off some brain cells...
Potheads get the Burnout clause due to brain cell depletion.


----------



## Bombadil (Nov 12, 2008)

Whoa, I thought cannabis wasn't neurotoxic.


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 12, 2008)

smoke is though, or at least deprives it of oxygen, genius. 

hahaha, i made a funny

also, i don't know what my IQ is exactly, but i do know that be to in the gifted program I was during junior high and highschool you had to be in the top 99.7%. I was tested once in grade two which led to me being bumped to grade three and then again in grade six which prompted my to join the program. if you think about it, i'm acually in the top 0.3% of people a year older than me. can i join?


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 12, 2008)

bluewizard said:


> smoke is though, or at least deprives it of oxygen, genius.
> 
> hahaha, i made a funny
> 
> also, i don't know what my IQ is exactly, but i do know that be to in the gifted program I was during junior high and highschool you had to be in the top 99.7%. I was tested once in grade two which led to me being bumped to grade three and then again in grade six which prompted my to join the program. if you think about it, i'm acually in the top 0.3% of people a year older than me. can i join?


Thats funny, I skipped from 3rd to 4th and 5th to 6th too, I was a 16 year old HS grad....Well I should have been. I dropped out.
I should have finished HS instead of dropping out as a straight A senior...I should have went to college instead of trying to do it all on my own with no formal education...mainly self educated which makes you a good jack of all trades over a lot of topics but a master of none...
But at least I make decent money and have no college loans to pay back....haha suckers.


----------



## I grow nugs (Nov 12, 2008)

i got 140... but im crazy smart... i dont see myself as being smart but people r always like ur so fin smart... im like yeah... i guess its cuz im online alot and read alot of strange facts online and find out alot of useless info that eventually comes in handy


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 12, 2008)

I grow nugs said:


> i got 140... but im crazy smart... i dont see myself as being smart but people r always like ur so fin smart... im like yeah... i guess its cuz im online alot and read alot of strange facts online and find out alot of useless info that eventually comes in handy


 thats kinda how I feel, Ive even been called on knowing some stuff. Like people are like damn how and why do you know that. Im no pro on any subject but know a little about many. So basically I always say im an encycolopedia full of incomplete knowledge. Kinda sums up how my brain works. Like I have no interest in math, none, I could master it but dont even want to. But if I need an equation to figure out something im working on Ill get online find the stuff I need grasp its info and use it.... to never have any interest in actually learning the math involved. Thats just space i can fill with other crap and when I need info on subjects I dont know Ill look them up. 
I think someones intelligence is more based on their willingness to learn new things and in return educate others. No matter what any test tells you.


----------



## FZZW3334 (Nov 12, 2008)

Over 90% of people who claim to know their IQ are full of shit. It is amazing how many average Joes claim to be smarter than Einstein. The funny thing is they generally took the test when they were young (flawed scales) or took some BS online one. If you ever want to know if someone is a liar ask them what their IQ is.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 12, 2008)

FZZW3334 said:


> Over 90% of people who claim to know their IQ are full of shit. It is amazing how many average Joes claim to be smarter than Einstein. The funny thing is they generally took the test when they were young (flawed scales) or took some BS online one. If you ever want to know if someone is a liar ask them what their IQ is.


 Whats your IQ?


----------



## FZZW3334 (Nov 12, 2008)

misterdogman said:


> Whats your IQ?



I've never had it tested; what is the point?


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 12, 2008)

FZZW3334 said:


> I've never had it tested; what is the point?


Well you said something I thought you were going to elaborate on. When you said to ask someone their IQ to see if someone was a liar you were onto something because I have been tested several times between 12 and 22 and none of the results were the same so I figured thats what you were talking about. If you ask someone their IQ and for example they reply with a very solid fixed number and thats all they have as far as results... then theyre prolly lying or dont really know because that happened in grade school and their momma told them...

Most people who have really been thouroughly tested will have reports as thic as pencils from several academic societies with many different results. And none will really be the same. They then take an average and give a static IQ which can also change...that was the point.

But hey i guess you passed your own test huh, you could have said 177


----------



## chiapet (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok. Iq scores can mean different things based on the amount of points it takes to make up a standard deviation. Therefore, if you were to get a 130 on a stdev. of 15, that would be higher than a 130 on a stdev. of 16.

If you want a somewhat legit place to take your iq test online is IQtest.dk

I wouldnt be so happy to have such a high iq if you have one, yeah its nice and I wouldnt trade it for the world but it comes at a high cost. Sometimes ignorance can be bliss


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 12, 2008)

chiapet said:


> Ok. Iq scores can mean different things based on the amount of points it takes to make up a standard deviation. Therefore, if you were to get a 130 on a stdev. of 15, that would be higher than a 130 on a stdev. of 16.
> 
> If you want a somewhat legit place to take your iq test online is IQtest.dk
> 
> I wouldnt be so happy to have such a high iq if you have one, yeah its nice and I wouldnt trade it for the world but it comes at a high cost. Sometimes ignorance can be bliss


 You are so effing right, ignorance is so much easier. You ever wish and pray for someone you can have a conversation with and not feel like saying do you understand what im saying like every 3 minutes because of the look on their face. Easier to find like minds online than in real life sadly...


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 12, 2008)

oh yeah and that link just takes me to a yahoo colored back page, id tell you the color but thats my weakness...lol does the link work 4 u?


----------



## caderader (Nov 12, 2008)

misterdogman said:


> You are so effing right, ignorance is so much easier. You ever wish and pray for someone you can have a conversation with and not feel like saying do you understand what im saying like every 3 minutes because of the look on their face. Easier to find like minds online than in real life sadly...


Exactly so instead of having dull conversations all the time you get a group of intelligent stoners together and have great conversation, maybe play some ultimate, and of course talk about and smoke some awesome pot. It wouldn't have to be as exclusive as some high browed ivory tower bullshit, just a network of intelligent cool stoners. Of course we might have to worry about being targeted by some patriot act bullshit for all being genius stoners...just imagine what we would accomplish...or maybe just smoke all day!


----------



## chiapet (Nov 12, 2008)

misterdogman said:


> oh yeah and that link just takes me to a yahoo colored back page, id tell you the color but thats my weakness...lol does the link work 4 u?


yes i clicked it and it works perfectly for me, IQtest.dk



caderader said:


> Exactly so instead of having dull conversations all the time you get a group of intelligent stoners together and have great conversation, maybe play some ultimate, and of course talk about and smoke some awesome pot. It wouldn't have to be as exclusive as some high browed ivory tower bullshit, just a network of intelligent cool stoners. Of course we might have to worry about being targeted by some patriot act bullshit for all being genius stoners...just imagine what we would accomplish...or maybe just smoke all day!


Im working on assembling such a group, it is SO FREAKING HARD to find people similar or more intelligent than yourself, agh. Its a very lonely world when you are smart :/


----------



## FZZW3334 (Nov 12, 2008)

chiapet said:


> yes i clicked it and it works perfectly for me, IQtest.dk
> 
> 
> 
> Im working on assembling such a group, it is SO FREAKING HARD to find people similar or more intelligent than yourself, agh. Its a very lonely world when you are smart :/



If you can't find anyone smarter than you then you are not trying very hard.

Are you in college or did you go to college? Higher level classes are full of very intelligent people including the professors. It isn't hard at all to find intelligent people. 

Oh and a general rule of thumb is anyone that professes their intelligence probably lacks it; but whatever floats your boat my dear Euthyphro.


----------



## chiapet (Nov 12, 2008)

FZZW3334 said:


> If you can't find anyone smarter than you then you are not trying very hard.
> 
> Are you in college or did you go to college? Higher level classes are full of very intelligent people including the professors. It isn't hard at all to find intelligent people.
> 
> Oh and a general rule of thumb is anyone that professes their intelligence probably lacks it; but whatever floats your boat my dear Euthyphro.


Graduated already and now work for the govt. I have intelligent friends, but it wasnt easy finding them, finding more is difficult as well, especially ones that are living the same life as you whether married or single, kids no kids, etc.

Also, I sport quite a large ego my friend so the rule of thumb doesnt apply. Personally, I have never heard a dumb person profess their intelligence.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 12, 2008)

nothing is worst then having some one tell you how to spell or correct your grammer, or a person who judges by IQ


----------



## FZZW3334 (Nov 12, 2008)

chiapet said:


> Also, I sport quite a large ego my friend so the rule of thumb doesnt apply. Personally, I have never heard a dumb person profess their intelligence.


Really? You've never heard anyone talking about how smart they are when, in reality, they aren't smart at all?

No argument about the ego.


----------



## chiapet (Nov 12, 2008)

FZZW3334 said:


> Really? You've never heard anyone talking about how smart they are when, in reality, they aren't smart at all?
> 
> No argument about the ego.


no I havent, i really dont think its very "cool" to be intelligent


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 12, 2008)

OK, the first time I got a 101.I began getting a headache and randomly clicking stuff at test question 20.So I decided to take the test two more times, randomly clicking answers, because I don't understand one fucking bit of the test.The second time, I got an 81.And the third time, I got...an 81.Hmmm.One more time.And I did it one more time, trying for about half of it, then giving up and saying, fuck it, this is like a bad test pattern.I scored a 102. I'm Forrest, Forrest Gump.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 12, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1609021]nothing is worst then having some one tell you how to spell or correct your grammer, or a person who judges by IQ[/quote]
You are right. I dont even try to make grammar or punctuation too correct. I could but in this digital age spelling errors and grammar dont apply. I also know I mispell words a lot but just dont care because if you can read it and understand I guess correcting it wouldnt change the point.
But then again I hate it when some tries to ask someone claiming to be smart or have a high IQ how far they went in college. It is a proven fact a lot of true geniuses dont even finish college and many drop out of H.S.
Its annoying to be taught the same crap for 20 years just to have someone tell you you pass and hand you a piece of paper. This is also why I never try to say anything that would make someone feel lesser or belittled. That is wrong and for years in school I got crap for being smart...same thing kinda in reverse. Had to dumb myself down to fit in. Never raised my hand to answer ?s
You know darn well how other kids treat the nerd and person who is the all knowing straight A kid in class. That kid always gets more shit than anyone being corrected for grammar or spelling.
Maybe thats why many true geniuses say fuckit im out and go about their own life to get away from inferior minds. Same way as some people who feel a little picked on for dumb mistakes feel like smart people are assholes.
Its true on both side of the coin. Smart people make dumb people feel dumber for mistakes and dumb people make smart people feel like nutcases for being smart.


----------



## rkm (Nov 12, 2008)

IQ does not tell you how smart you are. IQ is the measurement to rate your ability TO learn and how you adapt to situations and learn from them.


----------



## bluewizard (Nov 13, 2008)

misterdogman said:


> Thats funny, I skipped from 3rd to 4th and 5th to 6th too, I was a 16 year old HS grad....Well I should have been. I dropped out.
> I should have finished HS instead of dropping out as a straight A senior...I should have went to college instead of trying to do it all on my own with no formal education...mainly self educated which makes you a good jack of all trades over a lot of topics but a master of none...
> But at least I make decent money and have no college loans to pay back....haha suckers.


What's even funnier is I too am a highschool dropout. I guess it's not really FUNNY but for the sake of conversation...

Personally, I disagreed with the motives behind my curriculum and loathed being 'taught' by people who would just regurgitate other's words, expecting me to conform to their version of the truth. 

By the way, even before being tested in grade two, my parents had to move me to a different school because I thought my teacher was an idiot. I wasn't pretentious about it like that, but I was certainly aware that she was holding me back and I was pissed. The teacher I got at the new school was the one who recommended I be tested. If it weren't for her and a teacher I had the following year who skipped two grades like you, I wouldn't be the who I am today.

Anyway, I'm going to read the rest of this thread and come back...

... and i'm back!

This thread is amazing. misterdogman, i agree with and relate to almost everything you say. i don't want to ego trip but my two younger brothers are also very intelligent (in differing ways than each other and I), so I've got to some from good genes. but like plants, good genes are less than half of the equation. my parents did an amazing job raising us (i partially attribute this to the fact that my older sister is mentally and physically handicapped) and we all lucked out in the early, most formative years of school with really good teachers. nature AND nurture. 

Do i think high intellect is a good thing? yes. have i used it to it's full potential? no. do i feel guilty about this? no. I'm used to people being amazed at how much i know or how quickly i learn, but more often than not they follow it with "you should be doing this_____" or whatever it may be. FUCK THAT SHIT, and fuck them assholes. just because you're hung like a moose doesn't mean you gotta shoot porn. I do what i want, when i want, why and how i want, and for one simple reason; i don't owe anyone shit. i would rather die knowing i lived to serve my own purposes and die happy. my buddy put well when he said 'you can't take it with you anyway, so why stress over it'.


----------



## caderader (Nov 13, 2008)

chiapet said:


> yes i clicked it and it works perfectly for me, IQtest.dk
> 
> 
> 
> Im working on assembling such a group, it is SO FREAKING HARD to find people similar or more intelligent than yourself, agh. Its a very lonely world when you are smart :/


If your working on assembling such a group hit me up if you need any help.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> OK, the first time I got a 101.I began getting a headache and randomly clicking stuff at test question 20.So I decided to take the test two more times, randomly clicking answers, because I don't understand one fucking bit of the test.The second time, I got an 81.And the third time, I got...an 81.Hmmm.One more time.And I did it one more time, trying for about half of it, then giving up and saying, fuck it, this is like a bad test pattern.I scored a 102. I'm Forrest, Forrest Gump.


Nah man your Stoney McFried, not forrest, your cool for your own reasons and like I said I bet there is your subject, your field, your thing that your smarter about than a lot of people. Some people dont like certain things... like me and math, just dont have a desire to learn it, 

maybe because I deduced at a young age nobody else around me is trying to figure out what Y equals over several points curve in a vacuum after minusing x
and shit like that...who cares unless you have to know that equation for something...

Lemme guess your either musical, a poetic person or have a knack for something similar that IQ has NOTHING to do with...

Believe it or not IQ dont measure some aspects of brilliance, many autistic and retarded people musically run circles around geniuses...
Funny but true, but some smart people like me again cant grasp some aspects to music. Its believed to be because the way the brain works, some very advanced genius people would rather analyze the music and whats involved rather attempt playing...or learning to play. Geniuses are also notoriously messy unorganized and unkept, guilty again...brains too busy to care about that crap, Id rather invent something...

Theyll build a better working guitar but couldnt play it in essence. Some can do both but cant ride a bike, you know its what your wired to learn and love. So rethink that and tell me what your talent is because we all have several...regardless of IQ.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 13, 2008)

I hear you on the math.I got stright A's in school, but I'm pretty much a seventh grade drop out.School was nothing but doing time for me.I'm good at useless information, and I can sing.There's more, but, eh, who cares.I was measured at 126 on another IQ test, and 118 on another.So who really knows.At least I can tie my shoes and wipe my butt!


misterdogman said:


> Nah man your Stoney McFried, not forrest, your cool for your own reasons and like I said I bet there is your subject, your field, your thing that your smarter about than a lot of people. Some people dont like certain things... like me and math, just dont have a desire to learn it,
> 
> maybe because I deduced at a young age nobody else around me is trying to figure out what Y equals over several points curve in a vacuum after minusing x
> and shit like that...who cares unless you have to know that equation for something...
> ...


----------



## wes87t (Nov 13, 2008)

news flash: primary and secondary school grades don't mean shit.


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Nov 13, 2008)

I scored 160 on an IQ test is 10th grade but am most certainly dumber now. I would attribute my decline to chronic ethanol exposure, 12 years in the Air Force, and the steady hammer swing to the head sensation that comes with stable employment of 40 hours a week. I would now estimate my IQ to be about 76 although for reasons I can't explain I think it has been buoyed to 78 thanks to season 4 of American Idol.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 13, 2008)

bradlyallen2 said:


> I scored 160 on an IQ test is 10th grade but am most certainly dumber now. I would attribute my decline to chronic ethanol exposure, 12 years in the Air Force, and the steady hammer swing to the head sensation that comes with stable employment of 40 hours a week. I would now estimate my IQ to be about 76 although for reasons I can't explain I think it has been buoyed to 78 thanks to season 4 of American Idol.


 Thats pretty effing funny, made me laugh first thing this morn...lol. I feel the same way... mostly dumb... thanks to the mundane daily chore of maintaining the rat wheel...I was tested several times in school ranging in scores similar to yours, but whether you sscore one time at 160 or 150 or even several times at 154 162, 158 163 ..

whatever the NUMBERS say most of the time you feel like cutting it in half...especially in society around other people. Maybe its due to the feeling you get from trying to believe in scores, they really mean nothing unless the spark to use your potential is ignited. Id say from my similar love of ethyl spirits and herbage and other things ive ingested and smoked and absorbed make me feel less than ive scored,... to but that motivation can come from your surroundings and you start to copy dumb people around you...dumbing yourself down to fit in like most smart people do makes you feel like an 80...lmao.

Snuffed intelligence... just to still end up equally following everyone around the bend and into the great herd of sheep...no matter what scores say that is the typical result....sad but true.


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Nov 13, 2008)

There was a real interesting guy named Williams James Sidis who tested off the charts (IQ of 250) but failed miserably in day to day life, was called the "april fool" in newspapers. He later went on to do some very interesting and original writing in the privacy of seclusion after public interest had faded. I doubt he used marijuana and if so only for medicinal purposes. He also swore off poon tang which I find incredulous but this seems to be a hallmark of some of the greatest minds of our age. I guess the little head can contaminate the thoughts of the big head 
William James Sidis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 13, 2008)

bradlyallen2 said:


> There was a real interesting guy named Williams James Sidis who tested off the charts (IQ of 250) but failed miserably in day to day life, was called the "april fool" in newspapers. He later went on to do some very interesting and original writing in the privacy of seclusion after public interest had faded. I doubt he used marijuana and if so only for medicinal purposes. He also swore off poon tang which I find incredulous but this seems to be a hallmark of some of the greatest minds of our age. I guess the little head can contaminate the thoughts of the big head
> William James Sidis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 yeah nathan leopold was supposedly a genius with a 210 or so IQ, it dont mention IQ in this wiki but I saw it on the history channel so who knows...but he turned overall into a massive failure for planning and murdering a little boy with his friend loeb...

sometimes, well actually, usually, being a genius is anything but a blessing.
to easy to accept not using it and or using it for nefarious reasons

Leopold and Loeb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## caderader (Nov 14, 2008)

The Massive List of Genius - People With the Highest IQ - One Man&#8217;s Blog
This site is pretty good...its interesting to look at the iq of historical figures but it makes you wonder how they calculate it...
anyway this is a quote from the guys blog and i think it's pretty good in summation of an Iq's worth...
"I&#8217;d like to stop for a second and inject a little philosophy before we go on. I have absolutely no respect whatsoever for intelligence. I only respect people for their actions. So no one should envy or emulate people on the list that follow because some of them are miserable human beings (like this narcissistic guy). Take Bobby Fischer as an example. He&#8217;s the biggest A-hole on the list, and I&#8217;d like to kick his teeth in for his comments about Jews and America" 

Also George Bush's IQ of 125 is higher than GW's and I mean George Washington who is estimated to have had a 118 so...
but then again I've seen Da vinci's estimated at 220 and Newton who was and is an obvious genius 190 so I think it does represent ability to learn to an extent and unfortunately that extent is not a constant so things can't be observed like it is a valid experiment. Also cultural differences can cause a handicap.
Estimated I.Q. of Famous People


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 14, 2008)

I really noticed a drop after I had kids.


----------



## chiapet (Nov 16, 2008)

bradlyallen2 said:


> There was a real interesting guy named Williams James Sidis who tested off the charts (IQ of 250) but failed miserably in day to day life, was called the "april fool" in newspapers. He later went on to do some very interesting and original writing in the privacy of seclusion after public interest had faded. I doubt he used marijuana and if so only for medicinal purposes. He also swore off poon tang which I find incredulous but this seems to be a hallmark of some of the greatest minds of our age. I guess the little head can contaminate the thoughts of the big head
> William James Sidis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I read about this guy and he gets my official, "cool as fuck" seal of approval.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

even people with high IQs can still be complete morons.


----------



## sarah22 (Nov 16, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> even people with high IQs can still be complete morons.


dude...too right u are...lol i have an IQ somewhere around 135-140, not genius but higher than average...and i can be super dumb sometimes...lol especially at the peak of a buzz...i swear...u have never seen someone have so much difficulty eating cereal as me...its jokes...but i had dumb moments before i started toking...lots of them. did anyone else with a high IQ act dumb in school to seem normal? lol i did that all the time in high school...i was a bit of a classclown...talkative...social...people thought i was an idiot...until the teacher posted our marks...lol..."who the hell has an 86%?" and i would be like..."oh...me..." hahaha meanwhile i was saying "woo hoo!" on the inside...


----------



## SraGreen (Nov 22, 2008)

I've been tested at or around 150 repeatedly. It was lower when I was in elementary school, but that was because I was ADD. My parents were completely against medication, so I've had to 'learn' focusing techniques. 

Also, about this organization, with so many brilliant minds in one place: when will we break out the plans for global domination? Because I'm all over that like an orange tabby on lasagna.


----------



## mistacurious (Nov 23, 2008)

ADD in kindergarten, dad flipped when they wanted to give me meds, got tested in 2nd grade, 142. totally down with taking over


----------



## mistacurious (Nov 23, 2008)

anyone remember a horse puzzle you had to solve? it was basically all the body parts deconstructed.....i couldn't do it because i was mortified that they would present me with animal body parts.


----------



## SraGreen (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't remember that one, but I do remember having to put these pictures of a girl doing...something...in the proper order. Was she fishing? Or baking cookies?

That was so vague. I'm so baked. I apologize.


----------

